# MAC Eyeshadows



## lancomebaby (Jun 25, 2009)

*I wanted to know can you'll list MAC Eyeshadows that are earth tones or any eyeshadows that from MAC that would flatter an NC50 Complexion*

*basically I'm like Gabrielle Union/ Foxy Brown skin tone*
*







*

*I already have the following on my list:*

*tempting, romp, bronze, amberlights, woodwinked, ricepaper, era, espresso, brown down, white frist, patina, cork, brule, stars n' rockets, antiqued, handwritten, arena, mulch, club, elite sable, Phloof!, coppering*

*Also which of thise eyeshadows are similar because I know some of them are nearly the same shade and I don't need two of the same kind*

*I just would be embarrassed going to a MAC counter getting 200 squatches to see a difference between 20 different browns.  lol*


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

You have so many gorgeous colours on here. I really don't think you should be embarrassed about swatching them in person! MAC associates are always happy to help. And, to be honest (addict talking), even though some of the colours are very similar, there are often subtle differences between shades that make one colour better for pairing with something as opposed to its counterpart.

I'd like to add to the list:
Expensive Pink


----------



## macJunki (Jun 25, 2009)

Well now you are missing alot of pretty shades!!  These will work for you:

Expensive Pink
Talent Pool
Mink and Sable
Humid
Swimming
Passionate
Star by Night
Apricot Pink (pigment)
Nocturnelle
Eyepopping
Sunset B.
Off the Radar (pigment)
Golden Olive (pigment)
Rose Gold (pigment)
Parrot
Teal (pigment)
Freshwater
Beautymarked
Surreal
Shimmermoss
Juxt
Maroon (pigment)


The possibilities are endless!!  HTH


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

^^ got me thinking...

you really need Vanilla piggy! And Melon!  (Two amazing highlight colours for eyes, cheeks etc.)


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jun 25, 2009)

I would love to suggest Hepcat


----------



## Lovey99 (Jun 25, 2009)

Beautiful Iris
Hepcat
Swiss Chocolate
Creme de Violet


----------



## Arisone (Jun 25, 2009)

Plum Dressing 
Parfait Amour
Sketch
Humid-- Definitely this one


----------



## lancomebaby (Jun 30, 2009)

thank you'll for your suggestions


----------



## IcedMocha xOo (Jul 1, 2009)

Nylon would look really pretty on u! It's my fav highlighter. It goes perfect with bronze,romp,and amberlights. Those are my fav shadows.


----------

